
Ask HN: Are smart homes the next thing? - ge96
I&#x27;m just wondering if this will be a good market to get into.<p>Making cheap smart mirrors with touch screen capability. Cheap LCD-drywall equivalent panels. Smart home AI systems, etc... I mean you could package your own computer system as an AI and sell that as a unit or something. Maybe just rent cloud servers instead.<p>I&#x27;m just wondering if this is a phase like VR or maybe not a phase but not going to get &quot;critical&quot; anytime soon eg. most people are not rich&#x2F;wouldn&#x27;t  want this.
======
brudgers
Homes get 'smarter' all the time. However, like everything in construction,
traditions change slowly and conservatively. This is in part due to the
economics of construction (risk adversity) and in part due to the economics of
real estate (high initial costs and long term durability and long cycles for
remodeling etc).

The way in which homes become smarter, and they are constantly, is mostly
piece by piece. It's wireless networking, digital thermostats, cordless
phones, smoke detectors, microwave ovens, washer dryers, telephones,
refrigerators, electricity, ice boxes, indoor plumbing.

The future with a central vacuum and a dumbwaiter becomes obsolescent rather
quickly.

Good luck.

------
internaut
No.

